# MBGFC Memorial Day, who's in?



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Team Jacquelyn is prepped and ready, hoping the weather stays calm or at least not too rough. Who else is in this year?

Robert


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Blue Marlana is in if weather holds...........but looking kinda bumpy right now


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Me three. Watching the weather.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I wish......but I'll be at the weigh in Sunday with the one yr old.


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

Capt. Lee Michael is in. I'm not fishing our new boat I will be deckhanding on the Ramble On.


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

We are IN! :thumbsup:


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Looking good this weekend!!! We will be out there but not in the tourney. Had to sit this one out but will see you for the Pensacola in July. Good luck to all participating.


----------

